
Fun with Charts, Apple Silicon Edition - mpweiher
https://sixcolors.com/post/2020/07/fun-with-charts-apple-silicon-edition/
======
Solstinox
One of the ugliest and more difficult to grasp charts Apple has put together
in a long time. Desktops vs. notebooks vs. a sickly light shining on bathroom
tiles in the background.

